# my 75 gallon turtle tank pics



## jamestanker (Jun 30, 2012)

Just thought I would share some of the pics I have taken getting this tank setup for my turtles


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

Could you try posting them again? It says I can't see them.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

You need to use photobucket I had the same problem when I first started here. It shows that you upload them but then they dont work. So anyways try photobucket


----------

